# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  20 Gallon Vertical Build Journal

## Don

*Below is a journal of the construction of a vivarium using a 20 gallon high tank in the vertical position.
This tank will be used to house a pair of Dendrobates tinctorius  Bakhuis Mountain.
*



_To begin, my first step was to ensure I had all the items I would require for the build._
*This included the following materials:*
Tank
Great Stuff Gap and Crack filler
GE Silicone II for Windows and Doors
Accent items IE: Wood, Cork Rounds, Potting Cups



*The following tools were needed to begin:*
Caulking Gun
Razor Blades
Knife
Wipe Out of similar cleaner IE: Vinegar or Bleach and Water mix
Disposable Rubber Gloves
Paper Towels
Patience


*Here are a few pictures of the items used:*
  


Before applying any Great Stuff foam or GE Silicone II, clean the glass to ensure no residue it on the glass that could cause the foam or silicone to not adhere properly.  The glass looked very clean to start this build, but as you can see from the picture below, it definitely was not.



Once the glass was dry and I was ready to play with the foam and silicone, I placed the accent items in to find where I wanted them to end up.  As you see from the following pictures, I cut the cork round into three sections as I also did with the wood.
The first piece of wood was attached with silicone and allowed to dry some before applying the Great Stuff foam.



I allowed this left side of the tank to cure for about two hours, then flipped the tank onto its back where I then placed my next accent items and and applied more great stuff foam.  Once I was happy with accent locations and the amount of foam I applied, I allowed this to sit overnight to cure.  _Remember to attach the accent items with silicone first or the foam will move them around as the foam expands._



_I will be trimming the foam and cutting in some cracks and ledges sometime later today which will be covered in the next post._

----------


## bshmerlie

As always Don very cool.  Im gonna be working on my 20 gallon End View today so I'll also be posting some pics. I like how you use cork rounds in your tanks. I don't think I could use them is this tank but Im picking up another 18 cube today so I'm definately going to use them in that one.  I can call it my Don copy.   :Smile:  what other kind of wood do you have in there? Where did you find it? It looks different?

----------


## John Clare

Looks good Don.  But a vert for tincs?  Are you sure?

----------


## Don

Man, these two are climbing everywhere. Most of the time they are up on the monkey ladder or picking off flies from the pothos and top side walls where they are now.  With the monkey ladder and plants going in I think they will use more more than whats available going up.  

The wood was something I found at Zoo Creatures and I believe was for an aquarium.  Super light weight so I'm hoping it won't deteriorate fast.
The lowest piece is angled out to create a somewhat larger overhang and once the substrates in and sloped up towards the left back it should make a nice place for them to start climbing since I plan to do most of the plants center to top in this one.

We'll see.  If not, then I can build them a 20 Long... I love building ..... hehehehe

----------


## Amy

Patience is right!  It's looking good already, I can't wait to see the finished product.

----------


## Voltage

The tincs I saw today were climing up and down in a 10 vert... But it's looking good and I hope your foam doesn't shrink off the glass  :Frown:

----------


## Don

Thanks Voltage.  I just finished putting the silicone and substrate to it so I'll add more later tonight.  I was amazed the Great Stuff was completely dry to the glass in 12 - 14 hours.

----------


## Don

*Part II*
*Below are photos of the foam and accents in place prior to the addition of the GE Silicone II and Substrate.*

 

I applied the GE Silicone II Black to the foam which took a total of 2 1/2 tube to completely cover.  I completed the applying of silicone and addition of substrate materials by dividing top, center, and bottom into separate sections.
*Below are some pictures of the three sections once the substrate was applied.*

  
*And here are some pictures of the tank with the background completed.*

  
*I will allow this to dry and will rinse down multiple times by spraying down with the mister to ensure loose substrate particles are removed.*
_I will note here that once I have the substrate applied to the silicone, and pressed in firmly, I allow to dry overnight, then brush off excess substrate with a stiff bristle paint brush to break loose substrate that has not attached well.

I will also note here that I noticed the Great Stuff Foam did slightly shrink on the right side of the tank and slightly detach from the glass, but this was filled in with the addition of silicone and substrate for the background covering.
_
*Hope you find this useful.*

----------


## John Clare

Thanks for this, Don.  One aspect of terrarium building that I never expected is that everyone has their own design ideas, and even when we borrow the ideas of other people we always have our own spin on them.  This is definitely a Don Lisk terrarium.  Even if I tried to imitate it really carefully I know it would never be a Don Lisk original  :Smile: .

----------


## Don

I know what you mean John.  I see so many that I wish to grab design ideas from and they never come out like the original I was thinking of.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Looks great Don! A quick suggestion, before you get too far along with the build, you may want to poke a meat skewer into the thicker portions of the foam to vent gasses and help it cure at the core. I found that the foam surface cures quickly, but stays pretty gooshy and out gasses for weeks otherwise.

I can't wait to see the finished product so I can steal your ideas! :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Don

> Looks great Don! A quick suggestion, before you get too far along with the build, you may want to poke a meat skewer into the thicker portions of the foam to vent gasses and help it cure at the core. I found that the foam surface cures quickly, but stays pretty gooshy and out gasses for weeks otherwise.
> 
> I can't wait to see the finished product so I can steal your ideas!


Thanks.  I'll do that tonight for something to do since I can't work on much more until I have glass and the smell out.
I can't wait to get the glass cut this Tuesday so I can start working on the front.

----------


## Voltage

Don, i'm jealos! Inspiring. Now I know what i'm gonna get for my b-day, a 20H and supplies! How did you make those pots?! (sorry if I missed that) they have that cool cork look to them. The only thing I would change is that flattish piece of driftwood you put in would look better if it was cork, or maybe it looks funky because it's dry. Guess we'll have to wait. The shrinking will only get worse, sorry to tell you  :Frown:  On my tank it started out as a no problem shove some peat/silicone in, but it just kept getting worse and worse until it just came off. Hope this doesn't happen like it did for me! I have one other quick question. What are the dimensions of a 20H? Are they the same as a 10 but just taller? Thanks.

----------


## Don

> Don, i'm jealos! Inspiring. Now I know what i'm gonna get for my b-day, a 20H and supplies! How did you make those pots?! (sorry if I missed that) they have that cool cork look to them. The only thing I would change is that flattish piece of driftwood you put in would look better if it was cork, or maybe it looks funky because it's dry. Guess we'll have to wait. The shrinking will only get worse, sorry to tell you  On my tank it started out as a no problem shove some peat/silicone in, but it just kept getting worse and worse until it just came off. Hope this doesn't happen like it did for me! I have one other quick question. What are the dimensions of a 20H? Are they the same as a 10 but just taller? Thanks.


The dimensions are 24 1/4L x 12 1/2W x 16 3/4H ... not sure what a 10 gallon is off hand.
As for the pots, these are from a single piece of cork round and I ensure the hole through the center of it is big enough to accept plants before I buy it.  
   When I put these in I either silicone to the glass or I shove it into the foam right after I apply the foam and then adust angle while its curing.  I cut out the excess foam inside to make room for soil and the plant after it cures.

Once wet and humid in the viv, the wood should stay pretty wet looking.  1st time using this wood so we'll see.

----------


## Voltage

> The dimensions are 24 1/4L x 12 1/2W x 16 3/4H ... not sure what a 10 gallon is off hand.
> As for the pots, these are from a single piece of cork round and I ensure the hole through the center of it is big enough to accept plants before I buy it.  
>    When I put these in I either silicone to the glass or I shove it into the foam right after I apply the foam and then adust angle while its curing.  I cut out the excess foam inside to make room for soil and the plant after it cures.
> 
> Once wet and humid in the viv, the wood should stay pretty wet looking.  1st time using this wood so we'll see.


Thanks! It's a bit longer (4 inches) than a 10 gallon and quite a bit taller as well as deeper, so I guess i'll be better of not using a 10 as a substitute for a 20H. I was about to ask that since you used cork rounds, wouldn't GS fill up the pots from the bottom. What do you use to carve it? I can see having a hard time getting a knife in a pot to carve dense foam. Sorry for all the questions Don.

----------


## Amy

Fantastic!!  It's really looking great!

----------


## Don

Thanks Amy.  Can't wait to get it done and planted, but then I'll just want to do another :-)

----------


## bshmerlie

It looks great Don.  I just bought myself some cork round today as well.  But instead of using them as pots I'm going to make a bunch of little caves on the background.  Almost like a chipmunk hill.  That's why I like to see everybody's builds....it gives you ideas.  On a side note.  I do have to agree with John, tincs although they do use all of the tank still would appreciate more floor space.

----------


## Don

The cork rounds need to have a big hole through then so you can plant in so a knife fits easily inside to carve out the GS.

I know Cheri, but this will give me a reason to make another 20 Long later on :-)

----------


## bshmerlie

> I know Cheri, but this will give me a reason to make another 20 Long later on :-)


Ya know....I think my favorite part about keeping frogs is the builds. My Red Eyes don't know it yet but their house is due for a remodel.  :Smile:

----------


## Don

I really wanted to do another vertical after making the 15 gallon vert.
    I really want to grow in more of a canopy mid tank so we'll see how that goes since the main plant I have will take some time to grow in.

Here is info on the main plant.... besides the usualy Broms.
  " new species of Biophytum that is incredibly rare and hard to find! This unknown species from Ecuador gets 3-4 times larger than its better known cousin, Biophytum sensitivum. This exotic takes on the shape of a dwarf palm tree as it grows. Each divided leaf resembles a palm frond held gracefully from the central stem, ultimately reaching a diameter of 10"-12" across. New growth emerges a coppery pink color. Small pale-yellow flowers appear intermittently throughout the year. A real must-have for the collector and few plants will add more distinction to the terrarium. Available plants are approx. 3" across and are growing in 3" deep pots." Quoted from Black Jungle website

Links to info on s larger version of this:  
Read the Intro mainly:  http://culturesheet.org/doku.php?id=oxalidaceae:biophytum:sensitivum

and pics of the different movements in the plant:

----------


## Voltage

> I really wanted to do another vertical after making the 15 gallon vert.
>     I really want to grow in more of a canopy mid tank so we'll see how that goes since the main plant I have will take some time to grow in.
> 
> Here is info on the main plant.... besides the usualy Broms.
>   " new species of Biophytum that is incredibly rare and hard to find! This unknown species from Ecuador gets 3-4 times larger than its better known cousin, Biophytum sensitivum. This exotic takes on the shape of a dwarf palm tree as it grows. Each divided leaf resembles a palm frond held gracefully from the central stem, ultimately reaching a diameter of 10"-12" across. New growth emerges a coppery pink color. Small pale-yellow flowers appear intermittently throughout the year. A real must-have for the collector and few plants will add more distinction to the terrarium. Available plants are approx. 3" across and are growing in 3" deep pots." Quoted from Black Jungle website
> 
> Links to info on s larger version of this:  
> Read the Intro mainly:  http://culturesheet.org/doku.php?id=oxalidaceae:biophytum:sensitivum
> 
> and pics of the different movements in the plant:


Nice plants, but 2 of those? Won't they quickly outgrow if they're going to get 12 inches across? Also one other thing. Is this going to have a vent? I have made a screen for a 20 long as an experiment and need to mesure my 20 long but if it's 16" i'm set there.

----------


## Don

Only one of the Biophytum Sp. is going in.  The picture demonstrate the ability of the plant to change from open to a closed position at the touch of your hand or changes in lighting.

Yes, the vent will be the same as on my 15 Vertical Build at the top.  It will also have the misting nozzles come in through the screen on the vent at the top front.

----------



----------


## Voltage

Thanks, Don. That looks about the same size screen as mine in height, but if I had my tape measure I could see if it would fit a 20H. I was thinking of if I ever did a vert, run the mist nozzle through the screen vent instead of drilling a tank, but never saw anyone do it. The tank is coming along nice very well. Keep us updated. Are there any side shots?
Here. this is my screen.

----------


## Don

Hey Voltage,
   The only thing I did do when running the nozzle through the screen is have the nut tighten down on the inside lip of the scren frame to make it secure.   It should tighten down on the screen itself but my thought was that it would eventually pull the screen out of the groove over time.

I'll have more pics up tonight... going to fill in a few spots first.
Funny, but the spots where the foam did shrink are where it was applied least.

----------


## bshmerlie

Someone asked earlier how to get GS out of the inside of pots because it is such a small tight space.  I use needle nose pliers.  Reach in grab a piece and twist off a chunk.  It works well for getting into tight spaces.

----------


## Don

> Someone asked earlier how to get GS out of the inside of pots because it is such a small tight space.  I use needle nose pliers.  Reach in grab a piece and twist off a chunk.  It works well for getting into tight spaces.


That is definitely the easiest way.

Mike asked if I was using the Cork Rounds as hides and after much thought, I might go that way.  The original plan was for the plants but I ca always cut in new planting holes near the cork and the leaves overhanging the cork will make some cool hides.   Thanks for the idea Mike.

----------


## Don

*STEP 3*
*Touch up, adding glass, and installation of hydroballs and substrate.*
For touch up on the background, I actually located all the spots I felt should have more substrate added, spots that needed to be sealed off to prevent access to behind the background, and where I felt the white foam on the view-able side would be unsightly.
_Many silicone the sides and complete back before putting the Great Stuff on which would hide the viewing of white foam from the outside.  Me, I seem to bypass this step and don't know why.
_
I then applied more silicone to the areas I wanted to correct, covered with my Zilla Jungle Mix, and allowed to dry overnight.

Once dry, I brushed off any loose substrate and sprayed down the background to remove dust and anything the brush missed removing.  A quick cleanup of the glass and bottom and I'm now ready for adding the front glass.

 

I had the glass cut to match the previous built 15 gallon vertical since these tank will sit side by side.

I silicone the inside front of the tank to prevent water from leaking out of what is normally the tanks top.  A good thick bead applied about 3 inches up each inside side and along the inside front's bottom.

I put a very slight amount of silicone around the outside lip of the plastic I am going to set the glass into.   I then place the bottom glass into place and run a thin bead of silicone around the glass when it meats the tank sides and bottom.  I then smooth it into place with my finger to get a nice clean looking finish.
_Note that if you mess up here, just pull it away from the tank and allow it to dry completely  It is so much easier to pull off the dry silicone then it is to clean up wet silicone.  Once dry and then removed, just try installing again.
_
Once the bottom glass silicone is dry, I cut my hinge to fit and attach it to the bottom piece of glass.
I then test fit the top piece which will be the door, and attach my magnetic tape to the glass.

Next I place the glass door into place and determine the location where the magnetic tape should be applied to the tank itself.
I have found that you need to ensure the magnet tape is tested for polarity since if attached backwards, the magnets tape will repel and not grab the door and keep it closed.

Once the door is in place, I add the door handle with double stick tape.  _Note here that I did not have the handle I have ordered so I used a wall hook for the time being.
_
I now add in my hydroballs, screen material and then my substrate on top of the screen.
Added a few accents such as Monkey Ladder and Monkey Pods, and I'm ready to plant once the last of the silicone fumes have cleared.


*The results is shown in the pictures below.* _I will add in the top vent section above the door but its getting late_ :-)
    



*Enjoy and comments are always welcome.*

----------


## Don

Wow, been a day, beside the work above, I ran out and purchased an unfinished kitchen island and build that.  Kinda wound up and still looking for more to do.... maybe I need to stop brewing coffee this late :-)

----------


## bshmerlie

> Wow, been a day, beside the work above, I ran out and purchased an unfinished kitchen island and build that.  Kinda wound up and still looking for more to do.... maybe I need to stop brewing coffee this late :-)


Ok Don..it is official....you are crazy. ...lol.

This is a great learning thread Don.  Just wanted to give one suggestion to anyone who's reading this.  I mostly use Exo Terras for my builds.  During the silicone process I run a bead of silicone around the bottom and three inches up the sides.  This ensures you wont have any leaks after the build is finished.  Some Exo Terras and Zoo Meds have been known to leak straight from the factory.  It only takes a few seconds to do but could save you a world of frustration

----------


## Don

Yeah, having it all done and finding out later you have a leak would be heartbreaking.
    So, you have a little smell of silicone in the tank, would you plant and light it anyway or wait about a week or two?

I usually wait but really want to get the plants in and the lights/nozzles going soon.

----------


## bshmerlie

Don't tell anyone but I only wait 2-3 days and then put my plants in. I always set up my tanks way ahead of time before I get my frogs so smell is not a factor by that time.  None of my plants have ever died from silicone intoxication.  :Smile:

----------


## Voltage

Started my 20H thread if any one wants to see http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/par...n-journal.html by the way Don, very nice! I think Cheri has it right, as long as you have ventilation.

----------


## Don

Ok, so the plants went in and now I need to chase down some double head nozzles... might have to call Mist King direct.

Vacation next week and will need to rearrange the tanks to have everything running off the Mist King .... Cheri you rock.

----------


## Voltage

I wish I had a mist king setup. Would save me so much trouble. You might wanna try Ebay or craigslist or a dbl head nozzle

----------


## bshmerlie

> Vacation next week and will need to rearrange the tanks to have everything running off the Mist King .... Cheri you rock.


Don you are THE tank building animal.  Now do see why I upgraded your MistKing? You wont stop. Its Ok its called an addiction. I have it too.

----------


## Don

> Don you are THE tank building animal.  Now do see why I upgraded your MistKing? You wont stop. Its Ok its called an addiction. I have it too.


Oh I know :-)
    Looks like a road trip to Black Jungle to grab some Monsoon nozzles until I can order and get the ones I really want.

----------


## bshmerlie

> Oh I know :-)
>     Looks like a road trip to Black Jungle to grab some Monsoon nozzles until I can order and get the ones I really want.


I can send you one....what do you need?

----------


## Don

Cheri,  had to correct this since I checked my box of excess viv parts and wahoooo I had a nozzle so I'm god to go.
    I eventually want to change each tank over to a dual nozzle vise have two singles in each.

The new tank will have a single until I get is some from Marty at Mist King.
    I'll wait to order them though since I would hate to see them sit on my porch while I'm away on vacation.

Thanks for the offer though.  
                                Don

----------


## Don

Well, the vent is installed, glass is in place, misting system connected, and the plants went in yesterday.
  I am looking for one vine to finish this off but for now, here are the results.

----------


## Don

Sorry I did not go into much detail on making the vent and it's installation.  I was ailing to get this completed and have the frogs in before going on vacation so much occurred without a camera on hand.

As an update, the frogs are doing great and move everywhere in the viv.  They are using the monkey pods as their hides for night time and spend much of the day on the mid level areas of the viv.  I have yet to add a piece of banana for a feeding station but plan to before I leave for vacation.
The Biophytum has had a hard time adjusting to the addition to the tank and the leaves seem to close up most of the time.  I suspect that this is due to the leaves touching the cork round it was plants in and the leaves are usually well above anything so they have droop and close and lift to open.  Hopefully it takes and grows.... I really like this plant.

----------


## BG

Great work Don.  Quik question, can you expain the bottom part of the tank how is made,like what type is the leaf matter, and what layers did you use.  .  Looks like a fun project.Sorry to bother you, im getting ideas


> Well, the vent is installed, glass is in place, misting system connected, and the plants went in yesterday.
>   I am looking for one vine to finish this off but for now, here are the results.
> 
> Attachment 15589 Attachment 15590 Attachment 15591
> 
> Attachment 15592 Attachment 15593 Attachment 15594
> 
> Attachment 15595 Attachment 15596

----------


## Don

Basically I put in a layer of Hydroballs, in this tank two of the small bags should be the right amount.
I put a piece of window screen material over the Hydroballs and then place a layer of Zilla Jungle Mix over the screen.  You can use any frog applicable substrate on top of the screen.  Next I place in my accents such as the monkey pods, monkey ladder, and wood or plants that you want growing from the substrate.
I wet it down with a mister and then cover with leaf liter.  I used in this viv Live Oak Liter which is available from many online dealers such as Black Jungle, AAAFrogs, and any of the FrogForum sponsors.  Then I mist all the leaf liter down.  I like the Live Oak Leaf Liter for the darts since the leaves hold water like little cups and give the frogs a place to hang out in. 

For my Whites and RETFs I like to use Magnolia and Seagrape Leaf Liter since the Whites miss a lo of crickets and can usually pull the larger leaf out of their mouths.  The Leaf Liter give the frogs a place to hop around on and not get covered in substrate all the time.  You will also find they will get under the liter to hide or look for hidden crickets.

----------


## BG

This has been very helpful.  I have all the matirial. Magnolia,not the wild oak.  Thank you for making it clear .

----------


## Brit

Don once again you have literally brought tears to my eyes. TTATT This is a beautiful build as always. Mind sharing some of that magical viv building skill you have? Send some my way if you have any to spare, I need it. XD;

I am always looking forward to your next projects, and lucky for me you like building tanks as much as I like viewing them.  :Wink:  Keep up the good work!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Don

Thanks Kisa.
   Too bad I wasn't closer, I'd come help you with that 130 your doing ;-)

----------


## Brit

> Thanks Kisa.
>    Too bad I wasn't closer, I'd come help you with that 130 your doing ;-)


Oh...what I would give for your help! If I had the money U'd fly you out here myself, but alas, I'm poor. XD; Just imagine what kind of amazing build you could do with 131 gallons of space! I'd like to see you do a monster like that some day.

----------


## Cody

I like her idea...although I'm not any closer either. :P



> Oh...what I would give for your help! If I had the money U'd fly you out here myself, but alas, I'm poor. XD; Just imagine what kind of amazing build you could do with 131 gallons of space! I'd like to see you do a monster like that some day.

----------


## tulip55555

Do the frogs actually use the ladder? That might be a stupid question, but I don't have any frogs yet so I am unfamiliar with how they climb.
Thanks for such a great guide.

----------


## Don

> Do the frogs actually use the ladder? That might be a stupid question, but I don't have any frogs yet so I am unfamiliar with how they climb.
> Thanks for such a great guide.


The Monkey Ladder is pretty much a vine and has many curves to it.  Tree Frogs would like Monkey Ladder to perch from.  The Dart Frogs I have d use it to maneuver to higher places in the tank.

Tree Frogs will spend more time high in a tank so supplying items like vines, branches, and thicker leaf plants will fgive them plenty of places to climb around on and perch or sleep on.

----------


## tulip55555

> The Dart Frogs I have *d* use it to maneuver to higher places in the tank.


Sorry, but the dart frogs do or don't use it?  I don't have any frogs yet, just doing research, so I am unfamiliar with their climbing habits.
Thanks [again]

----------


## Don

Yes, dart will climb all over it.
   You can also set it into the substrate to create a root or buried vine effect.

----------


## Heather

Don, I think you are the tank master, lol! Every one I've seen of yours is gorgeous! I am learning bundles. Thanks!

----------


## Heather

Tulip, good luck on yours! It's so much fun. I hope you'll share pictures as yours progresses  :Smile: .

----------


## chrisTOPHERR

> Well, the vent is installed, glass is in place, misting system connected, and the plants went in yesterday.
>   I am looking for one vine to finish this off but for now, here are the results.
> 
> Attachment 15589 
> 
> 
> Attachment 15590 Attachment 15591
> 
> Attachment 15592 Attachment 15593 Attachment 15594
> ...



Don, I'm starting my first build like this. The top of the tank is obviously glass I'm using I believe a 40 gallon. How do you get heat into the tank if its a glass top? Will the heat bulb push through the glass? Also any other advice would be awesome pm if ya want thanks!

----------

